# Appli vidéo



## Fred 80 (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
J'utilise pour regarder des film Oplayer HD lite : il existe une fonction d'avance avec la barre de défilement en haut et une autre avec flèche en bas. Pour pouvoir classer des film, je recherche une seconde appli (gratuite)permettant également ces 2 possibilites. J'ai essayé Aceplayer et Gplayer mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Merci


----------

